# e60 Silver Gray color?



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

Why is the Silver Gray color silver in some pics and blue in others. I dont know if you guys have seen the E60 with the ACS body kit and 20" rims, but I loved that color. ACS says it is Silver Gray but I went to the dealer and Silver Gray does NOT look that blue. Anyone know?


----------



## WP4LDU (Nov 4, 2003)

*Post the Picture*

Can you post the picture to see the color, :dunno: and if the picture was taken inside without a flash and only with artificial light: Fluorescent light, etc. :tsk: 80% of the time the source light will change the color of the original object. :thumbup: wp4ldu


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

jyeh74 said:


> Why is the Silver Gray color silver in some pics and blue in others. I dont know if you guys have seen the E60 with the ACS body kit and 20" rims, but I loved that color. ACS says it is Silver Gray but I went to the dealer and Silver Gray does NOT look that blue. Anyone know?


I am not a fan of the E60 but I did see one in Silver/Gray at the dealer (inside) and the car looked pretty good. The color was actually outstanding and does not look blue.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

jyeh74 said:


> Why is the Silver Gray color silver in some pics and blue in others. I dont know if you guys have seen the E60 with the ACS body kit and 20" rims, but I loved that color. ACS says it is Silver Gray but I went to the dealer and Silver Gray does NOT look that blue. Anyone know?


My e60 is Titanium Grey and occasionally looks blue in the right light, you sure it was Silver grey??


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

i know what picture u're talking about. that threw me off too. its just some blue lighting. siver grey is NOT blue. 

titanium silver has a hint of blue, and will look blue when it reflects some blue from the sky. 

u gotta silver grey in person before you comit to it. all the press photos are in silver grey, but they look better in the pics than in person. it looks really good with light, nice contrast between light/dark. but in the shadows, it looks a bit dull.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

I have a silver-gray 330i; if it has any undertones at all they are certainly blue. Evening hours the car looks very blue, only true bright sunlight shows the car's true color. I love it. I'd rather have blue undertone than purple or champagne. The silver-gray on bmwusa is way to dark, it's more halfway between the Steel and TiAG.


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*The colors on the BMWUSA website...*

The colors on the BMWUSA website are so useless, they don't even allow u to compare the differences in color shades. They make the Silver Grey look darker than the Titanium Grey, which is flat out a dull grey color, The Silver Grey has more shimmer to it and is lighter in person.


----------



## Jewels530i (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree that the colors on the website are nearly worthless. I would have liked more choices as far as a color that actually had some color in it. It seems most of them could be viewed on a black and white TV without losing anything. I did learn one thing. The guys were right about silver hiding dirt. This is a pretty nice feature because I hate washing cars and I cant always talk my hubby into it.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

It does have a touch of blue in it. I also agree that it does look like a dull gray when overcast but on bright sunny days :thumbup:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

mspeed76 said:


> i know what picture u're talking about. that threw me off too. its just some blue lighting. siver grey is NOT blue.
> 
> titanium silver has a hint of blue, and will look blue when it reflects some blue from the sky.
> 
> u gotta silver grey in person before you comit to it. all the press photos are in silver grey, but they look better in the pics than in person. it looks really good with light, nice contrast between light/dark. but in the shadows, it looks a bit dull.


Think you got something wrong...titanium silver has NO blue what so ever, it is the most straight up silver that BMW offers.

Titanium Grey under certain lighting has a greenish effect, which is  but in the brochures, etc, it looks great. Silver Grey (see sig) doesn't have such a weird effect under different lighting.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

WP4LDU said:


> Can you post the picture to see the color, :dunno: and if the picture was taken inside without a flash and only with artificial light: Fluorescent light, etc. :tsk: 80% of the time the source light will change the color of the original object. :thumbup: wp4ldu


Reminds me of steel grey BLUEISH under some lights...PICTORIALS


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sure everyone knows what it looks like but here's the E60 in TiAg.


----------



## Chnsky545i (Nov 10, 2003)

*Here is the BMW color chart on display at the San Jose Auto Show*

This is not all but about half of the BMW colors, I think it covers the 5 series color spectrum.


----------



## Ovidiu (Jan 18, 2004)

jyeh74 said:


> Why is the Silver Gray color silver in some pics and blue in others. I dont know if you guys have seen the E60 with the ACS body kit and 20" rims, but I loved that color. ACS says it is Silver Gray but I went to the dealer and Silver Gray does NOT look that blue. Anyone know?


I'm looking at it every day for the past 3 months. No shade of blue whatsoever! Still, silver gray - best color! :thumbup:


----------



## fcmaras (Dec 15, 2003)

Ovidiu said:


> I'm looking at it every day for the past 3 months. No shade of blue whatsoever! Still, silver gray - best color! :thumbup:


I am coming closer and closer and closer to Silver Gray as the color of choice 

Though of the minute: is it a bit darker than the Patriot helmets?

/Franco


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Silver Gray can certainly look blue-ish in certain lighting. Just check out my sig.


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

what year is silver gray available on the m3? Is the e60 silver gray and the m3 silver gray identical? It seems like the e60's silver gray is much darker in person than the m3's silver gray.


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

jyeh74 said:


> what year is silver gray available on the m3? Is the e60 silver gray and the m3 silver gray identical? It seems like the e60's silver gray is much darker in person than the m3's silver gray.


Silver Gray was introduced to E46 platform in March of 2003. And yes, it should be the same color across all the platforms.


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

UCBsupafly, do you have any other pictures of your car? I want to view the different angles, etc....


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Sorry I don't have any better pictures right now. My car is currently under going some changes. I will take better pictures when it's complete.

These were taken on a sunny day.


















You can sort of see the car in the background in this one.


----------

